# Kein Ethernet vorhanden (Lenovo Thinkpad T400)

## suttewal

Hallo zusammen

Habe heute morgen mein neues Notebook Lenovo Thinkpad T400 erhalten und wollte darauf Gentoo installieren. Gentoo ist für mich Neuland, d.h. ich hab keinerlei Erfahrung mit Gentoo...

Im Moment bin ich gerade etwas festgefahren, was den Ethernet-Treiber angeht. Der wird nämlich nicht automatisch geladen, d.h. ist nicht standardmässig im Kernel der Instll-CD vorhanden und muss (meines Erachtens) mit modprobe nachgeladen werden.

Gemäss [1] müsste das entsprechende Modul "e1000e" sein.

Also:

```

# modprobe e1000e

```

Gibt keinen Fehler und keine Warnung aus... Ich schätz mal das ist OK so. Daraufhin wollte ich die Ethernet-Karte mit net-setup konfigurieren.

Also:

```

# net-setup eth0

```

Ich hab daraufhin die nötigen Angaben gemacht.

Am Schluss heisst es, man solle mit ifconfig die Konfiguration kontrollieren.

```

# ifconfig

lo Link encap:Local Loopback...

```

Angezeigt wird nur das Loopback-Device, aber kein eth0!?

```

# ifconfig eth0 up

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

```

Meinem Verständnis nach müsste doch nach dem Laden des Kernel-Moduls die Hardware konfigurierbar und auch benutzbar sein, oder nicht?

Wie gesagt, ich bin Anfänger und habe mich bisher nur mit Klick-Buntu beschäftigt... Ein Grund für den Umstieg auf Gentoo war nicht zuletzt, dass ich mich vertieft mit Linux auseinandersetzen möchte.

Besten Dank für die Verständnis-Hilfe

[1]: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_T400#Ethernet

----------

## firefly

was sagt 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 eventuell wurde die Netzwerkkarte nicht als eth0 registriert

----------

## suttewal

Hallo firefly

Kein Unterschied. Gibt auch nur das Loopback-Device aus...

----------

## py-ro

Bitte die Ausgabe von lspci

Py

----------

## firefly

hmm, dann kann es eigentlich fast nur sein, dass der treiber der falsche ist.

was sagt

 *Quote:*   

> lspci

 

über die netzwerkkarte ?

----------

## disi

versuche doch einmal den aelteren Treiber e1000

```
modprobe e1000
```

http://lwn.net/Articles/278016/

----------

## suttewal

Die Ausgabe von lspci

```

...

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

...

```

Auch mit e1000 und einem anschliessenden net-setup hab ich kein eth0...

----------

## py-ro

Vermutlich ist der Kernel auf der CD zu alt. Die Untertstüzung für den Chip ist noch "relativ" neu.

Versuche mal eine andere, aktuellere, LiveCD.

e1000e wäre das richtige Modul.

py

----------

## suttewal

Genau das hatte ich schon befürchtet...

Das heisst, ich müsste die CD install-x86-minimal-20090623.iso brennen und laden von [2] oder? (Ist der nächgelegene Server).

Die Frage mag dumm erscheinen, allerdings irritiert mich daran die Grösse von gerade mal 84 MB.

Ich habs jetzt mal geladen und hab erwartungsgemäss keinen Installer. Die Ethernet-Karte hat er hingegen erkannt und eine IP per DHCP bezogen. So weit, so gut.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass tatsächlich auch nichts auf die Platte geschrieben, sondern die ganze CD nur in den RAM kopiert wurde.

Wie kann ich denn nun Gentoo auf die Festplatte installieren?

Wenn ich das Handbuch richtig verstehe, dann müsste ich jetzt ein stage3-Archiv runterladen. Zumindest interpretiere ich das aus dem Kapitel 5 des Installationshandbuchs (siehe dazu [3]).

Oder greif ich da einen Schritt vor? Ist das Stage3-Archiv ein Upgrade eines bestehenden Systems?

Ich würde als nächstes die root-Partition nach /mnt/gentoo mounten, das stage3-Archiv aus [2] runterladen und dort entpacken...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

[2]: ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/current/

[3]: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht, ob es Dir was bringt, denn Gentoo ist für mich auch neu. Mein eth-Treiber ist im Kernel-konfigurationsprogramm nicht zu finden - von mir zumindest. Die genkernel-Installation scheint eine Hardwareerkennung zur Folge zu haben, so daß ich mit genkernel eth habe. Allerdings läuft bei mir auch die live-CD mit eth. Man kann sich übrigens auch durch emergen von wpa-supplicant so verkonfigurieren, daß es aussieht, als sei eth weg. Ich mußte erstmal in der /etc/conf.d/net auskommentieren, dann war eth wieder da .  Aber hör mal lieber auf die Leute, die sich hier auskennen.

----------

## AWO

Hallo suttewal,

 *suttewal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde als nächstes die root-Partition nach /mnt/gentoo mounten, das stage3-Archiv aus [2] runterladen und dort entpacken...
> 
> 

 

Völlig korrekt. Vergiss nicht laut Handbuch proc zu mounten. Falls du noch zusätzliche Partitionen haben solltest (/boot, /home oder ähnliches) mußt du diese ebenfalls unter /mnt/gentoo/* mounten.

Es empfiehlt sich auch einen aktuellen snapshot von portage zu downloaden, nach /mnt/gentoo/usr zu kopieren und dort zu entpacken. Das verkürzt den nachfolgenden emrge --sync um einiges und schont die Mirrors ungemein.

Viel Spass bei der Installation.

Gruß André

----------

